# Lute



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't find the old threads about this! My buck got in with my 7 month old does.... How many cc of lute do I use?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

2cc deep in the muscle. Takes 36-48 hrs.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

How far along is to far to abort?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, I lute 14 days after an oops.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

On a vet page I follow one vet said 2-3 weeks is best, you can go to 3 months but it will be harder on the doe. I had a Dowling that I wanted to breed but wasn't seeing any heat. I gave lute to bring her into heat and she ended up aborting. Went back and looked at my notes and she was 2 months bred. This was almost 3 months ago and since she was so far along she still hasn't come into heat :/ the ones I gave lute to at 16 days came back into heat the next month


----------

